

Why You Should Build a Web App - feint
http://feint.me/2010/02/why-you-should-build-a-web-app/

======
vdm
Please do _not_ build a web app if all text is going to be in unreadable
italics. It's used for _emphasis_ , not making it look 'slanty'.

~~~
wesley
Seems like a problem with your browser, works just fine in safari.

